# "Little Sucker" attenuator



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but...

Curious about "The Little Sucker" attenuator I saw on eBay:
http://stores.ebay.com/BOUTIQUE-GUI...19QQ_sidZ723387759QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

Anyone use/hear about these things? Harmony Central has respectable ratings, though not many, and for about $50, sounds like a reasonable risk. I just picked up a Peavey Valveking also on eBay for $200, so don't want to break the bank on an attenuator! Not a top of the line amp (I'm no pro!), so I don't mind giving up a little tone either.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a regular L-Pad in a box.

I bought one from Q Components (loudspeakers.ca) to go with my Emminence Ramrod speaker, and mounted it right in the speaker cab. 50 watts power handling, IIRC. They had a 100W version, but that seemed like overkill for my 5-7 watt amp.

I think it cost me $15 or so.


----------

